# how to make your own nitric acid



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 25, 2007)

I just found this link online because I'm having a helluva time find Nitric acid. The process seems a bit advanced, but I figured since I stumbled on it I'd share as you guys have been so immensly helpful to me with my stuff.  Hope this helps. I, personally, don't feel comfortable trying this method out, so I plan on trying something different (to be determined).

http://www.totse.com/en/technology/science_technology/nitric.html

Hope this is helpful,
Derek


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 25, 2007)

oh yeah.. as a side note, I'm finding it difficult to buy anything that might help in making nitric acid for a number of reasons. 

It's funny, I get the strangest looks going in with my "Iron Maiden" or "AC/DC" or whatever shirt on, asking for nitric acid. I can't blame the store salespeople and here's why.. They don't know that I'm an upstanding citizen who works for the defense industry, they don't know what use I have for the stuff and although I'm 31, I probably look like a young "punk kid" to them..LOL!..

The problem is this: Nitric acid is a VERY commonly used chemical in the production of IED's and bombs. It is a favorite among terrorists. Just a warning and an objective reasoning behind that funny look or line of questioning you might get when "cold-calling" or walking into a store and asking for the stuff. :wink: They're just doing their jobs.


----------



## toadiesop (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm 30 and I got the same looks going into feed stores and asking if they have any sodium nitrate in 50 pound bags. 8) 


I've seen this recipe years ago and it's such a bad idea to even READ IT unless you have a deep background in chemistry.

There are much safer ways to get what is needed in this hobby than messing with that. I'm sure some of the veterans can tell you why better than I can.

I just know that it's not good.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah.. like I said, I know my limitations and when you start throwing bunsen burners and crap like that in the mix, I'm out..LOL! Last thing I need is to explain to my employer why I blew myself up (especially with the level of clearances I have and oh yeah, the whole "explosives and ordinance" training that I'm constantly attending and having to recertify for.. certainly wouldn't look good...:lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 25, 2007)

btw.. 50 LB bags??!? Jesus! the quantities I see people ordering stuff on here! I'm just starting out as a small time hobbyist, please don't tell me that' a small glimpse into my future! :shock: :lol:


----------



## darkelf2x1 (Apr 25, 2007)

does that include ammonium nitrate based explosives? (production)


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

Mayhem,

I've posted a recipie for homemade nitric that is easy and safe yesterday. 

Here's the link:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=2572&highlight=#2572

Be safe and enjoy.

You can by your sodium nitrate at skylighter.com via the mail and avoid all the funny looks. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, you are the dog's bollocks! This site's hard to keep up with..LOL!.. almost TOO much info.  (just kidding, i'm enoying myself thouroughly!)

Darkelf.. nope, can't say really.. but I can say nothing I work on goes "boom" in any kind of big way though, the explosives I deal with are more of the "C" class, small grade stuff like linear actuators and cutters etc...


----------



## weiser (Aug 16, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Mayhem,
> 
> I've posted a recipie for homemade nitric that is easy and safe yesterday.
> 
> ...



Link is broken


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, 

I fixed it now.

Welcome to the forum..


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## weiser (Aug 16, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I fixed it now.
> 
> ...



THX...and glad to find this forum...I have a feeling I have found home


----------



## Noxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Then imagine a 17 years old kid wanting to buy nitric... :lol:


----------



## lmills148 (Aug 18, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Then imagine a kid of 17 wanting to buy nitric... :lol:



If you seen the 17 year old kids in my town you too would be relieved that they hesitate....

however here is one possible end-around

http://www.artchemicals.com/Nitric-Acid-70-Technical-P371C34.aspx?gclid=CPLs5NSIgI4CFReQGgodyxmQLA

It seems when buying chemicals for "art" there are fewer "hoops" to jump through.

you seem like the artistic type.
hope this helps noxx.


Lloyd


.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 18, 2007)

Dam :shock: $ 85 / Gal + $ 25 Haz Mat + Shipping. :shock: 

I just don't know how to take that. I mean for real people. 

No wonder sub- zero or what the hell ever that stuff is shore sales actually sells. 

Thank god for this Forum. :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link but that was a joke. I can buy nitric without any problem. 
When I explain that I refine gold, they are so impressed :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 18, 2007)

> but that was a joke.



   

Still trying to learn that american humor, huh.    

How was that trip Noxx ? Fill us in. How's Fidel doing ?


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd stay off Totse. http://sciencemadness.org is much better, with pictures, and people who are pretty qualified (as in quite a few having their PhDs, along with having done it before!).

I usually do this for concentrated nitric acid, but you can easily set up a distillation set up and distill your own nitric acid from sodium or potassium nitrate. Either of those should cost about 50 cents a pound in most farm supply houses, and really shouldn't raise any eyebrows. Ammonium nitrate also works for making nitric acid, like KNO3 and NaNO3, simply add an equimolar portion of sulfuric acid and distill it at atmospheric temperature. I'll link to some photos of this being done: 
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/971/collectednitricya1.jpg
http://www.sciencemadness.org/talk/viewthread.php?action=attachment&tid=1851&pid=83747


Or you could just use it sub zero style and add HCl to the nitre salt...


----------



## Irons (Nov 5, 2007)

Lou said:


> I'd stay off Totse. http://sciencemadness.org is much better, with pictures, and people who are pretty qualified (as in quite a few having their PhDs, along with having done it before!).
> 
> I usually do this for concentrated nitric acid, but you can easily set up a distillation set up and distill your own nitric acid from sodium or potassium nitrate. Either of those should cost about 50 cents a pound in most farm supply houses, and really shouldn't raise any eyebrows. Ammonium nitrate also works for making nitric acid, like KNO3 and NaNO3, simply add an equimolar portion of sulfuric acid and distill it at atmospheric temperature. I'll link to some photos of this being done:
> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/971/collectednitricya1.jpg
> ...



Another alternative is to add Calcium Hydroxide to the Ammonium Nitrate. This gives off Ammonia Gas which can be used to precipitate PGMs from a Chloride salt solution. The Ammonia reacts with the excess HCL in the solution producing Ammonium Chloride and also reacts with any Nitric Acid to produce Ammonium Nitrate. This way, you solve 2 problems at once.

The resulting Calcium Nitrate from the first mix can react with Sufuric acid to produce Calcium Sulphate (precipitate) and very pure Nitric Acid..


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Irons,
So then, is there any way the combine Calcium Hydroxide and sodium nitrate and come up with Calcium nitrate?
Randy


----------



## Irons (Nov 5, 2007)

Platdigger said:


> Hi Irons,
> So then, is there any way the combine Calcium Hydroxide and sodium nitrate and come up with Calcium nitrate?
> Randy



Neither would precipitate out, so it would be a mess. The whole point of not using Sodium Nitrate is to eliminate any chloride in the resulting Nitric. If you use reagent grade Sodium Nitrate it's not a problem except for the spectator ions present in solution. Using Cacium Nitrate and Sulfuric Acid gives a very clean solution as the resulting Calcium Sulphate fairly insoluble.

Phosphoric Acid is made on an industrial scale in FL using Sulfuric Acid and Rock Phosphate and there are Hills of Gypsum (Calcium Sulphate) as a byproduct.


----------



## eagle2 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the Sub-zero stuff that Shor sells is still Sodium Nitrate.

The granules are the same appearance. The smell is the same. The density and the powder flow rate seem the same. They act the same way, chemically.

Gldman on e-bay claims they are different. But what other chemical can make Nitric?

Al


----------



## eagle2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Whoops. sorry I missed page 2. 

Looks like Irons has the answer

:? 

Al


----------

